# Greg Plitt



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Do you think he used gear to get in this shape?

Pretty good shape i think and is the look i think im going to pursue.

Any guesses at BF% and arm size?


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

paddy86 said:


> Do you think he used gear to get in this shape?
> 
> Pretty good shape i think and is the look i think im going to pursue.
> 
> Any guesses at BF% and arm size?


He has definitely used something, dunno what though mate.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ive watched alot of his workout videos and he is VERY knowledgeable about all aspects of training. However in response to the OP yeah i reckon hes no stranger to a few test cycles. Im not saying he couldnt have got that physique naturally, however having used gear myself i now assume everyone with a better physique than me has been on gear  makes me feel better lmao

EDIT - oh and around 8-10% bf and about 18-19inch arms maybe?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Of course he has

Bit of an ar5ewipe but knows his stuff and has a good body, not sure im keen on the proportions though


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Bodyfat 7% assuming the photo has some photoshopping.

I've seen him in person and his arms aren't as big as they look there but for want of a better word he has a very aesthetic look.


----------



## moocows911 (Jun 2, 2011)

has an impressive physique for sure with BF around 6-8%, but who knows how much it has been edited. also Don't think his arms are quite 18-19inches. 16-17?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

moocows911 said:


> has an impressive physique for sure with BF around 6-8%, but who knows how much it has been edited. also Don't think his arms are quite 18-19inches. 16-17?


my arms are 15.5" his are definately alot bigger


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

he might have used gear,he might not,if you'd seen what kai green looked like natty it would blow your mind and he openly admits to when he was natty and when he made the crossover,he looked fantastic before,he looked like an alien once he started using.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

weeman said:


> he might have used gear,he might not,if you'd seen what kai green looked like natty it would blow your mind and he openly admits to when he was natty and when he made the crossover,he looked fantastic before,he looked like an alien once he started using.


I would like to see this mate.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Milky said:


> I would like to see this mate.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

weeman said:


>


thats pretty inspirational... not a fan of the dancing/posing though!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

weeman said:


>


 **** he's a big boy back then too. Looks better there, than now imo. His posing routines never fail to impress. Not that it matters but does anyone know if he's gay!?


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Think that greg plitt is an ex marine. Does alot with motivational speaking ect. Superb physique either way natural or not.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mey said:


> **** he's a big boy back then too. Looks better there, than now imo. His posing routines never fail to impress. Not that it matters but does anyone know if he's gay!?


He is Bi-sexual mate.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Rottee said:


> Think that greg plitt is an ex marine. Does alot with motivational speaking ect. Superb physique either way natural or not.


Ex army ranger in the US. I think he ain't shy to some test and tren.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

He's married now isn't he...


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Thought Kai came across abit feminine at times.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

WOW googled it and apparently he's done gay porn, and put his dick in a grape fruit LOL.

"What it cost him basically is dignity. It's hard to ever be taken seriously in society, when there are* pictures of you floating around posing in leather* underwear with your schlong tied into some bizarre knot, let alone fornicating with various forms of produce. He might be a great guy, who's very likeable, and he should be respected for his bodybuilding accomplishments. People forget, for many years Kai Greene competed in drug-free competions and was allegedly all natural untill a couple of years ago. But I think he made a big mistake with the porn. If he tried hard enough, he probably could have figured out a better way to way to earn some money."

http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.php?topic=203107.0


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Easy below 9% Course hes probs had a dappel in gear, but he'd be able to get like that without but longer period most likely. 18-20inch arms i'd say.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

The dirty git used to eat the grapefruit as well..lol


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

that pic makes him look huge watch recent vids of him on youtube yes he is still shredded but is not that big


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Grapefruit? would that not sting?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

Mey said:


> WOW googled it and apparently he's done gay porn, and put his dick in a grape fruit LOL.
> 
> Maybe its his way of getting his five a day.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

weeman said:


> he might have used gear,he might not,if you'd seen what kai green looked like natty it would blow your mind and he openly admits to when he was natty and when he made the crossover,he looked fantastic before,he looked like an alien once he started using.


I thought members here are too sceptical to believe that there are nattys on stage....


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

I do think though that Gregg Plitt is not dissimilar to a young Steve Reeves and Reeves was a natty.


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Would have taken AAS/MEDS yes as most of the top US natties have/did, worse consequences for them than here if admitting to it, all top US "natties" have had a past including Lacour, Hansen etc.. and probably Kai Greene.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

looks pretty natty to me, doesnt have much if any vascularity and has no traps to be seen, id say he looks more natty than anything, good diet and training over many years, easily achiveable.


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Had a quick look at some pics of him and many show him smaller than the picture posted here with a naturally achieveable physique maybe that's just a very complimentary picture.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Photoshopped IMO. Ive seen some videos and his arms don't look that big...


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

well if he is natural then with test tren mast and tbol i should defo stand a chance of getting that look lol


----------

